
Ask HN: How much money do I need to bootstrap my startup? - personjerry
I intend to build an app, and I&#x27;m a developer with some business skill. Could you throw some numbers of what you think I&#x27;d need to save up in order to bootstrap my startup to the following stages:<p>1) Product Market Fit<p>2) Scaling<p>3) IPO
======
anoncoward111
There were 160 IPOs in 2017 larger than 50 million. The odds of you being the
CEO of one of those companies is extremely low, unfortunately.

Your best bet is to build an app that your users love. If they pay you enough
to pay your food and rent, then great! You can take it from there.

